

Ask HN: LendingClub Note trading Script - hpagey

Hello All,<p>A few years back I wrote a script to buy&#x2F;sell lending club loan notes on their note trading platform that meet certain criteria. I have been using it regularly for last three to four years with good results. I would like to share the script with other people (free or paid, I am not sure yet) but I am not sure if their is a demand for this. Would you be interested in such a script ?
======
iancarroll
I'm sure if it was open source people could modify it to fit their needs (to
trade another item).

------
nivertech
yes

